# It's here!



## 65GTO1of1 (Jan 25, 2021)

Thank you to the GTOA for showcasing my ride!


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

How cool would that be? Congrats on the publication!


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

very nice


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

it's a great story.


----------

